# Officer / Paramedic Bruce W. Harrolle



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Officer / Paramedic Bruce W. Harrolle 
*Arizona Department of Public Safety
Arizona*
End of Watch: Monday, October 13, 2008
Biographical Info
*Age:* 36
*Tour of Duty:* 9 years
*Badge Number:* 5669
Incident Details
*Cause of Death:* Aircraft accident
*Date of Incident:* Monday, October 13, 2008
*Weapon Used:* Not available
*Suspect Info:* Not available
Officer/Paramedic Bruce Harrolle was killed while performing a rescue of two stranded hikers.

At about 2:40 p.m. the Department of Public Safety Air Rescue Ranger Helicopter based in Flagstaff responded to a request from the Sedona Fire Department and the Yavapai County Sheriff's Office to assist with a search and rescue mission of two stranded and dehydrated hikers on Bear Mountain in the Bell Rock area. At about 3:18 p.m., Officer/Paramedic Harolle had loaded one hiker and was escorting the second patient into the chopper when he was struck by the helicopter's rotor blades and fatally injured. Both hikers were flown to safety.

Officer/Paramedic Harrolle was a nine year veteran of the Arizona Department of Public Safety. He is survived by his wife, two young children, and parents.
Agency Contact Information
Arizona Department of Public Safety
P.O. Box 6638
Phoenix, AZ 85005

Phone: (602) 223-2000

_*Please contact the Arizona Department of Public Safety for funeral arrangements or for survivor benefit fund information.*_


----------

